# What do you think about this?



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

*So FRUSTRATED!*

So, as some of you may know, I was planning on taking a course called Western Ranch & Cow Horse in September, which includes training a green 3-4 year old horse. So I went out and bought this 3 year old Paint cross mare who knew walk, trot and lope. The owner swore that she never offered to buck, rear or bolt. I rode her before I bought her and I liked her. I took her to a boarding place where she was put in solitary confinement where the herd could harass her all the time and she became untouchable. After I figured out that the BO had been whipping her to make her move, that was the end of it. I called a horse trainer who picked her up for me and moved her to their acreage. We both worked with Prim together and after a week or so she decided that she would be okay to ride. So we tacked her up, lunged her, and then the trainer layed across her. She seemed okay I guess, but I don't know. I told her that I was an intermediate rider who had been taking riding lessons since I was 8. I do know how to handle a horse, but I wasn't expecting what happened next. I told her I was feeling uneasy about getting on her without having seen the trainer actually ride her, but she urged me to get on anyway. I climbed on and before my second foot was even in the stirrup we were gone. She had turned into a complete bucking bronco and I was only on her for 5 seconds, max. She bucked me off going downhill. I hit my head first and fell flat on my back. I couldn't breathe, or move at all for about an hour. When they sat me up, I puked and had to lay back down. My boyfriend had arrived then and they all moved me into the back seat of his car to take me to the hospital. The doctor was so angry that they hadn't called an ambulance because of the state I was in, but they said I didn't need it. After getting X-rays at the hospital it was confirmed that I had numerous compression fractures under my ribs, a broken rib, and a compressed lower back. I couldn't walk for a week and was on morphine and tylenol 3 for the pain. It's been 3 weeks since it happened and I still need help getting dressed and getting out of bed. I recently went back to the doctors because I was having trouble sleeping at night because of the pain anid he gave me a new prescription and then described to me what my back looked like and the fact that it will NEVER be the same again. I have to go to physio and my back will never be able to hold up to strenuous riding ever again. I had a hard time riding in the first place but it's even going to hurt me to run.

So then we came to the issue of money. I did owe her some board for the horse but since I can't work, my boyfriend is paying all of the bills and we had to choose between buying food for us or paying the board. I had contacted the trainer and told her this. She said that the horse could either stay there and keep accumulating board or she would sell her for me and take the board cost out of her, plus commission. I said fine, lets do that. After noticing that she still hadnt posted her for sale, I asked her and she said that she had "more important things to do." I said wow, okay and left her be. Yesterday I was given a new cat to be a companion to my cat. I didn't think it was really any of her business, but she texted me and said "how come you can get a cat but can't afford to give me the board money you owe me?" Seriously. How does that even compare? After this, a huge argument happened and she told me that I'm an inadequate rider and that she overestimated my riding ability and that I'm not a good rider because I didn't get right back on the horse when I was bucked off. Well sorry if I didn't get right back up on the horse after having broken a rib, compressed my back, and couldn't even sit up or else I'd puke. She then began to say that "you don't see cowboys complain in the rodeo after they get bucked off." And that that is what makes a good rider a good rider. She then told me that it's my fault I didn't know how to ride a bucking horse. I told her that I had trusted her judgement, being the trainer and all, when she told me that the horse would be fine to get on. She said that its my fault, she would have been fine had I been a better rider. She then went on to compare a past injury of hers to mine to say that she doubts the extent of my injuries. She then explained that the price we agreed that she was worth, after te accident, was $900. She then told me that she based that price on her working with her but decided that she didn't want to and that she was only worth $400 and that I owed all of that to her. I decided that it wasn't worth the hassle anymore and just gave the horse to her. I told her I would be coming to pick up my tack within the next week but after further thought I went last night. I found that all of my brand new tack that hadn't even been on my horse was dirty and used, covered in black hair. My horse is sorrel and white. Also, half of my brushes were missing, which I found in a few of her other grooming totes. My unopened hoof conditioner was filthy and half gone. My slick n easy blocks were torn open and broken and my bridle was hidden. 

Sorry for such a long post, I'm just so frustrated! I don't understand what I did wrong..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Does this so-called trainer have any other clients? Good grief!
I'm not "attorney-happy" by any means but I'd have an initial consultation with one. Her actions were really irresponsible.
I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

That's the thing - they do. But I spent almost a week straight there and never seen them work any other horses, not to mention the fact that one of their many studs almost got in with my mare! His hind legs never made it over the fence.. Poor guy. He was in a lot of pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That woman needs to be out of business!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

That's highly unprofessional. She should have sold the horse when you asked her to at an auction if necessary.

There's absolutely no reason for anyone to use your tack or brushes. Although, you probably should have gone and gotten all of it when you told her to sell the horse.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

We were planning on selling the horse with the tack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

OOOOH, when that's a slightly different deal.
The best way to deal with people when it concerns money is very cut and dry. None of this 900 then 400 then whatever business.
She should know this and have written you a bill of sale for the horse with it's assessed value, and tack as soon as you told her to sell it.

That's on her though, she's the professional.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I know.. I'm new to this sort of stuff, but she keeps going back on her word! Regardless I have the tack now and she has the horse. She was to sell the horse with the tack, not use it on her own horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

So now you block her on your phone emails etc. The deal is done.


----------

